# Which is best weight gainer?



## johnsonbelly (Sep 17, 2011)

i am 31years of age my weight is 50kg.6 months before my weight is 40kg i increased my weight 10 kg in  6 months with the help of weight gainer.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 17, 2011)

johnsonbelly said:


> i am 31years of age my weight is 50kg.6 months before my weight is 40kg i increased my weight 10 kg in  6 months with the help of weight gainer.



If you intake more calories than you spend -> you gain weight.

It doesn't matter if is overpriced weight gainer full with sugar or cheap and nutritious chicken and rice. What do you think is a smarter choice?


----------



## gunnar31656 (Sep 19, 2011)

beer. works miracles


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 20, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> If you intake more calories than you spend -> you gain weight.
> 
> It doesn't matter if is overpriced weight gainer full with sugar or cheap and nutritious chicken and rice. What do you think is a smarter choice?


 

This

you're paying out the ass for cheap whey protein with a bunch of added sugar. Buy a decent whey, add some peanut butter, whole milk and olive oil. Voila you've got a cheap weight gainer with much better macros. If that's not enough grind up oats and add them too


----------



## MJ288 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hahah!!!


----------



## newkid (Sep 26, 2011)

brown rice and ground turkey great combo for a bulk


----------



## Resolve (Sep 26, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> This
> 
> you're paying out the ass for cheap whey protein with a bunch of added sugar. Buy a decent whey, add some peanut butter, whole milk and olive oil. Voila you've got a cheap weight gainer with much better macros. If that's not enough grind up oats and add them too



That's the way to do it.  I would add that Coconut Oil tastes better in a shake than olive oil, but it's a personal preference.


----------



## zoco (Sep 26, 2011)

If you are looking to buy a weight gainer, don't.Buy protein instead and then put maltodextrin  or even pure sugar in your protein shake.

if you can eat real food that would be the best solution however.


----------



## Hell (Sep 26, 2011)

Milk
2 scoops protein
1/2-1 cup oats
1 banana
1 tbs Peanut Butter
2 tbs olive oil
Blend
=
Good 1000-1200 calorie weight gainer shake


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 26, 2011)

this was posted in another thread and its great

he explains everything you need for the best weight gainer period 


Dom Mazzetti vs. Meatheads - YouTube


----------



## bigrnmedic (Sep 26, 2011)

Agree with pretty much everything above. Those weight gainer powders are just carbs, carbs, carbs packed into a jug and sold to those who don't know any better. I'm glad you're looking here for advice instead of asking some fool at GNC. Just go with whole foods and a shit load of them. Lots of chicken, lean beef, white rice, and white pasta. Use the staple foods to get in anywhere from 2000-4000 cal/day (depending on your current weight). The only thing that won't pack on pounds using those kinds of numbers would be a hummingbird.


----------

